
Diffusion Imaging in Python - bryanrasmussen
http://nipy.org/dipy/index.html
======
mrcactu5
Could this be used for images other than people's brains?

I looked at this neuroscience course, and overwhelmingly it was a course on
Fourier transforms and Radon transforms

[http://www.cogsci.ucsd.edu/~sereno/276/notes/recon2.gif](http://www.cogsci.ucsd.edu/~sereno/276/notes/recon2.gif)

Momentarily, I was asking myself why such a difficult math course is being
given in the Psychology department

~~~
smitec
certainly, diffusion imaging is common in analysis of many physiologies
including breast and prostate. It forms one of the sequences in
multiparametric MRI which has had some recent success in improving the
diagnosis of prostate cancer [1].

I'm also aware of at least one upcoming trial of full (or mostly full) body
diffusion imaging to look for sites of metastasis. The trial is still in
planning so unfortunately no link to share for that one.

[1]:
[http://thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(1...](http://thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(16\)32401-1/fulltext)

------
wuschel
__import antigravity __[1]

I in Python, Given the fact Python is a dynamically typed language, with all
the need to write deterministic tests, I am always amazed to see such packages
come up. The eco-system is just incredible in this regard. Thumbs up!

[1] [https://xkcd.com/353/](https://xkcd.com/353/)

~~~
newusertoday
i am always conflicted when using python, while it is unusually productive to
hack up something in python i always keep on worrying about performance. I
wish i could code in python and get performance of say golang.

~~~
kensai
This is a recurring theme in the field.

You could consider Julia, especially now that has received some serious
funding. But its problem is that it's still not v1.0, there may be serious
changes before that milestone.

~~~
sn9
Julia is really going to explode once it hits 1.0 status. I feel like that's
the main thing holding people back from contributing to the library ecosystem.

~~~
marmaduke
Are there any good examples of Julia doing serious work that can't be done in
Python?

With libraries like Numba in Python I just can't see the reason for Julia
(aside from the neat type system but that's not enough to switch imo)

~~~
one-more-minute
Take a look at Celeste [1], which ran on the Cori supercomputer. At that level
you really need high performance not just for numerics but also for IO and
heavily custom data structures, which was previously only possible in Fortran
and C++.

[1]: [https://juliacomputing.com/case-studies/intel-
astro.html](https://juliacomputing.com/case-studies/intel-astro.html)

